# Mi viaje a Chile Set-07 - Santiago, Valparaiso y Viña



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Valparaíso luce muy bien, con un aire mas a pueblo grande. Obviamente es una ciudad con muchaprestancia.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Muy bonito Valparaiso, parece que has ido a las partes más señoriales de la ciudad, muy bonito..


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Me gustó Valpo pero ese cableado feo la malogra.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ralfo gracias por la respuesta!! Ya me parecía raro que Ahumada estuviera tan vacío, siendo casi el equivalente de nuestro Jr. De la Unión. 

Bonito y simpático Valparaiso, me gusta mucho su casco antiguo y la plaza esa donde celebran el Día de las Glorias Navales (no recuerdo el nombre de la plaza ahora.!!). Por el plan Bicentenario creo que hay un plan ambicioso de recuperación de su centro histórico  

Ah! Y sobre subir fotos! Pues con Flock! (que es un explorador o navegador como Mozilla, Explorer, Opra, etc etc) y con Photobucket es súper rápido y sencillo subir fotos!! Yo los aprendí a usar por Lía y Canelita


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Santiago es tan....:drool: 

Como deseo conocer Santiago... .Las demàs ciudades no se quedan atràs.Que buen thread Ralfo.*


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Santiago se ve que es una ciudad fichaza!!! Que envidia caramba :bash:


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos Ralfo, Santiago en su parte antigua me recordó las calles de Montevideo, en la ciudad vieja. Y sin hacer comparaciones, algunas callecitas de Valparaiso me recordaron Colonia en Uruguay.... Disculpem, no me gusta comparar mas es inposible no hacerlo. Las ciudads muy bellas. Estaré llendo a Chile en febrero, iré a Montevideo, atraviezo el Rio de la Plata, paso por Buenos Aires y continuo hasta Santiago de Chile, no se si me dará tiempo para ir a Lima, tomar la panamericana y subir a la tierrita...hummmm. Quien sabe, buenas fotos bello recorrido.:cheers:


----------



## A380luis (Nov 3, 2007)

valparaíso como que da la impresión de ser más pobre, que santiago, pero viña está cerca así que si lo vemos en conjunto está muy bien


----------



## juan_conce (May 28, 2006)

muy buen recorrido..es impresionante como cambia todo de un año para otro...yo fui el año pasado e hice el mismo recorrido que tu...es impresionante la capital..jeje..cuando viaje a la quinta region llegue hasta Con-Con...pase por Valpo, Viña, Reñaca ...ahí si que las jodio de haber construcciones....sobre todo en los cerros de Reñaca y Con-Con....edficiios muy altos!!..wowww..jeje...esperamos las fotitos de Viña...saludos!
te falto conocer mas al sur de Chile...recorrer todo el Sur..y vas a ver que todo es impresionante!!....haa a la otra pegate una vueltesita por la segunda Ciudad de Chile.....Concepción!!..jeje
bye


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Muy buenas fotos Ralfo, y creo que tomaste las fotos de Stgo un domingo o sábado, al menos esa impresión me dio, hubiese sido un día de semana y panorama cambia.

Valparaíso es otra cosa, tan bohemia, cultural, mágica, es encantadora, claramente tiene esa aire decadente de viejo puerto, pero eso cambiara pronto, los proyectos que se están ejecutando le cambiaran la cara.

Esperamos las fotos de Viña!

Saludos.


pd: La plaza donde se realiza el desfile a las Glorias Navales, se llama Plaza Sotomayor, es donde queda la intendencia de Valparaíso.


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Hola de nuevo. Gracias a todos por sus comentarios. Bueno el recorrido al centro lo hice un sabado temprano. Valparaiso es cosa a parte, como dice OscarSCL tiene un toque misterioso y de puerto decadente, pero eso lo hace muy especial. Los diseños de las casas, realmente lo transportan a uno en el tiempo. Es la primera vez que voy a Valparaiso y he escuchado que hay muchos proyectos, es mas vi uno que se esta construyendo, creo que por ahi hay una foto. Lo que me llamo mucho la atencion fueron los graffitis. Es mas, hay espacios (muros) que las instituciones del puerto han otorgado para que los jovenes realicen estos graffitis. 

Carlos07 ese viaje que vas hacer..que envidia. Espero ver fotos tuyas a tu regreso. 

juan_conce: De todas maneras tengo que ir a Concepcion, ya he visto muchas fotos de tu ciudad y me encanto. 

Y bueno antes de poner las fotos de Viña les pondre una foto de un graffiti que me llamo mucho la atencion. Hay un compadre trabajando en un graffiti











Viña del Mar: Tome el metro desde Valparaiso a Viña (la ultima vez que estuve en Viña fue en el 2003 y no recuerdo haber visto el metro). Lo que si me llamo mucho la atencion fueron las nuevas construcciones, que bestia. Tiene su encanto, ciudad muy ordenada, limpia y construcciones con diseños interesantes. Bueno aca van las fotos de Viña, disfrutenlas

1. El metro de Valparaiso a Viña




























Bueno esto es Viña del Mar








































































































































Este restaurant es buenisimo se los recomiendo se llama Enjoy del Mar



















La casa de verano presidencial, provecho Bachalet!!










Sheraton Hotel
































































Estacion de metro en Viña (de regreso a Valparaiso)










*Espero que les haya gustado y hasta la proxima. Este fin de semana largo viajo a Boston, es la primera vez que voy a esa ciudad, ya les posteare las fotos.*


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Muy linda Viña.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy bien salen estas ciudades en fotos. Si que son fotogénicas. Gracias por compartirlas una vez mas.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

OscarSCL said:


> pd: La plaza donde se realiza el desfile a las Glorias Navales, se llama Plaza Sotomayor, es donde queda la intendencia de Valparaíso.


Gracias!!! Cómo se me pudo haber olvidado!!! La ceremonia de ese día es bastante interesante por cierto!

Viña está muy chévere!!! 
Gracias por las fotos Ralfo!


----------



## A380luis (Nov 3, 2007)

muy linda Viña, sobretodo ese especie de canal con el puente y los edificios


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Aso mare! muy lindo Viña


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Buenas fotos de la Ciudad Jardín, es hermosa, a mi me encanta, creo que es mi ciudad ideal, por el clima, la gente, la tranquilidad, sus áreas verdes, el mar. Además ese complemento que existe con Valparaíso hace que la zona sea ideal.


Muy lindo tu recorrido Ralfo, espero que la hayas pasado bien acá.


----------



## djwebo (Jun 21, 2007)

Estan muy buenas las fotos!
La proxima vez que vengas eso si date una vuelta por las ciudades sureñas que a mi parecer son mucho mas bellas.

Estuve en Valparaiso hace 1 semana y que puedo decir, una ciudad que encanta, una arquitectura que te transporta a ratos por ciudades europeas y en otras te conectas con Chile y su loca geografia. Me encanto el metro de Valparaiso, muy limpio, todo nuevo y eficiente.
Lo malo es que la revitalización que se esta llevando a cabo no va a corde con lo que es la arquitectura de la ciudad, así que eso me desagrado bastante y las zonas sucias que vi, demasiado sucio para lo que son las ciudades en Chile aunque limpia si se compara con ciudades de otros países.

Viña por su lado es muy linda, demasiado limpia, moderna, etc, pero a mi en lo personal no me provoca nada, la veo muy plastica.

Santiago, Santiago tiene algo especial, la montaña, los edificios, la limpieza, lo moderno, lo antiguo, lo cosmopolita, etc, sin duda es una ciudad de 1er mundo.


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios. 

Kametza te voy a enviar un PM para que me expliques lo de las fotos.

En cuanto a Viña, es una ciudad muy bonita, linda, cuasi perfecta, pero no es tan autentica, concuerdo contigo djwebo es una ciudad un poco "plastica". Me gusta mas el constraste y Valparaiso me encanto. Ojala que los proyectos de recuperacion de esta ciudad se agilicen y vayan de acuerdo con el entorno. 

Aqui encontre unas fotos de la Estacion Mapocho, en Santiago, ahora escenario de diferentes eventos y conciertos. Fui a ver una exhibicion del regreso de los dinosaurios. Aqui van y disfrutenlas.


























































































































































Bueno y termino con estas de Barrio Bellavista de un restaurant que me gusto mucho por el concepto, la decoracion y la comida. Platos 99% afrodisiacos,el restaurant se llama como Agua para Chocolate.














































Bueno ahora si me despido hasta la proxima semana.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Muy buenas esas fotos!!! Ralfo, seria bueno que se establezcan en todas las ciudades lugares donde se pueda hacer grafitis, así se evitaria que lo hagan en zonas importantes de la ciudad, muy buen thread!!!


----------



## djwebo (Jun 21, 2007)

Manolitopc said:


> Yo tambien quiero ir, es mas estoy ahorrando para eso, algun(a) chilenito(a) bondadoso(a) que me de hospedaje en su vivienda???? jejeje.
> 
> Hablo en serio. jejeje
> 
> ...


Yo te hospedo, con mi novio estariamos felices de recibirte en nuestro depto.


----------



## Manolitopc (Apr 29, 2007)

djwebo said:


> Yo te hospedo, con mi novio estariamos felices de recibirte en nuestro depto.



Ok. de verdad? que buena gente que eres, entons coordinamos. mil gracias, de verdad que me gustaria conocer este maravilloso pais Chile.

Nuevamente gracias.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Ohhh... Se nota que se acerca la navidad...


----------



## Manolitopc (Apr 29, 2007)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Ohhh... Se nota que se acerca la navidad...


Jejeje, No eres un forista Malcriado YibrailMizrahi, eres buena onda.

Se acerca la navidad, tiempo de reflexion, arrepientete hermano, arrepientete, jejeje, :lol::lol:


----------

